

Why Publishers Don't Like Apps - Web Based Apps vs. Native Apps - gkhnarik
http://www.technologyreview.com/business/40319/?nlid=nldly&nld=2012-05-07

======
pedalpete
Unfortunately, TR only describes the situation for paid apps. I wonder if free
content apps result in a different experience. Do more people download free
magazine apps? If so, do they actually use them?

~~~
gkhnarik
Good question! I don't know big magazines have whether paid app or free app. I
guess mostly they publish paid app and that's why he focused on it. Since
magazines want to make money, the cost for app is close to profit and he
complains this situation.

